# GC/Koni Double Adjustable Rears..



## SteveMedina (Apr 4, 2003)

with GroundControl Spherical Bearing shock mounts.....


----------



## shep01 (Mar 31, 2003)

*noise reduction*

steve, since you opted for a complete cut-out, i would suggest getting foam and stuffing it in the void all around the shock tower - the higher the density the better. There is a cavern in there that will amplify the noises from the mono-tube shocks - not terrible but the dense foam quiets things in the cabin quite a bit.


----------



## SteveMedina (Apr 4, 2003)

Shep....unless I'm going deaf.....I haven't heard a peep out of the ordinary from back there....but I will throw some foam in there just to be sure....


----------

